# new blade



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

sorry guys ive been mia the last couple weeks, were over halfway through calving right now and sleep is a rare commodity. weve had a few slow days and i found some time to grind this chopper out. its only a rough grind right now. let me know what you think and any suggestions for a handle?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

How about a cocobolo or a dark wood laminate, like a pepper color? I'm going with the camo color pattern you've got on your forearm in the pic and it looks like it would blend nicely.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm all about Ironwood.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

WOW What a weapon!! All the above ideas sound good, Hawthorn if you have it there!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

That is chopper for sure ! That is a working knife...What kind a stock did you use ?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Good Looking Knife man!! Ya gotta keep the employees happy though!! Take Care of them Calves!!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

thanks guys, its 01 steel, its not quite 1/4 thick. i like the iron wood idea although im kind of curious what hawthorn would look like, we do have some growing in the pasture but it would have to dry . this is the largest blade i have ever made and might keep it for myself. i do have some maple burl that i was going to get stabilised that would look good too.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Take you time and choose a good hard hard wood.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes its wicked stuff, I've quite abit along the fence lines, figured it might look good, hard wood like a mesquite tree, has some real pretty colors in the wood from what I've seen on some that has been cut up.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i made a spoon out of carragana for my mom last month and its a real pretty wood. im going to cut and dry some this summer for handles. the heartwood is simmilar to cocobolo in some ways.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

> the heartwood is simmilar to cocobolo in some ways.


Now that's what I'm talkin' about! Not sure why I like cocobolo so much. Maybe because it reminds me of chocolate?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cocobolo is pretty hard, from what I undestand, I know mesquite is, and ironwood puts it to shame in the hard category. The first run in I had with it I about burned the chain to nubs.


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

nice blade indeed! can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

wemt and bought new belts for my grinder so next chance i get im going to finish grinding and sanding the blade, then hope my lil forge can throw enough heat to heat treat it. if not ill have to build a bigger forge wich is on my to do list anyways


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Is it a gas, wood, or coal forge ?


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice looking blade. Post pics of the finished blade when it's complete can't wait to see it with a handle.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

its a coal forge but finding good coal is hard and when you do find it its expensive so im going to build a propane forge this spring.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Any decision on the wood for the furniture yet?


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

not yet, im gonna have to buy some wood for it, all my stuff isnt dry yet. might get some stabilised maple or if my local wood place has any nice figured ironwood i might go that route. any blade i keep for myself i usually put an ugly handle on it so no one wants to buy it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Just say NO!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

saskredneck said:


> its a coal forge but finding good coal is hard and when you do find it its expensive so im going to build a propane forge this spring.


I have a double burner propane forge. Not nearly as hot as coal but does the job. Faster to light for quick touchups. I think you'll like it. Nice work by the way !! Tom


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

thanks, do you have any pics of your forge? theres so many ways to build one im still not sure which way to go.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

No, but I can get some for you. It's especially for knife making. I make bits and spurs for fun and other little things. Has the feed through latch door in back. Very cool. It'll take me a day or so to send them. Tom


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

heat treat went well , i was so excited to chop something i didnt even finish sanding the blade, just put a razor edge on it and walked down the yard to some poplar trees. first tree was 3'' in diameter and went down in 5 swings. next tree was 6-7'' in diameter and went down in under 20. then i hacked off a limb to use as a beater stick and started batoning it through the stump down to the ground. and the blade was still sharp enough to pop hairs. now i can finish the blade and put a handle on.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...but what takes you 20 chops...takes a guy like me 30. So...can you come and cut down some trees for me







.

Glad for ya buddy...good job.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's pretty sharp !! Do you have an ox named blue ?


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

just wait, now that ive done my first chopper i have plans for a bigger one. but first ibetter put a handle on this one.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

saskredneck said:


> just wait, now that ive done my first chopper i have plans for a bigger one. but first ibetter put a handle on this one.


 Hi, haven't been able to get to the shop yet. I didn't forget about ya. Hopefully today. Momma's been keeping me hopping..... Tom


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

no worries i had a couple momma cows keep me busy all day.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

How cold do you have it up there ? It is holding in the low 20s here at night and reaching the 40s durring the day.

Are the yotes following those momma cows cleaning up after them ?


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

temps are right around freezing at night and the snows starting to get soft and heavy durring the day. coyotes are starting to sniff around but arent as bad as other years. we only have 19 left to calve then i can catch up on some sleep and get ready for spring bear. we had one cow die the other day but the coyotes arent touching it, i figure its because of all the meds we gave it before it died. i did get one off it but i think it was just sniffing around.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

PM sent saskredneck


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Buddy --Will be watching for the finish-------SB*


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey...stick your camera on that dead cow. We have the same thing here. My buddy who has a ranch does not have yotes touch the dead cows...birds yes, eagles, ravens, etc. but no yotes.

However if I take a road kill deer near the ranch and set it out in a week it is all gone perhaps hair and that is IT.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i had the camera out and only got videos of magpies and ravens, there was an eagle on it but it never came back


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey saskredneck, did the pics work for ya ?


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

they sure did thanks


----------

